# Sig Request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Would love to have a sick sig of Vinny Magalhaes. I like to leave everything up to the artist but if someone would rather me grab some pictures I will find some.

Would like a render of Vinny by himself and then him subbing someone in the background if possible.

As far as text goes, just his name. :thumbsup:

Sent from my iPad using VerticalSports


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind










I couldn't find any good pics of him subbing someone. So I put this together real quick. It's a little busy, but if you find some pics let me know and I'll give it a better attempt.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wanted to help, but realised there ain't any render of Magalhaes online. So I tried making a render for the very first time...










A poor quality render, but it should be enough for yall to make a sig I guess. 

If I have the time, maybe I would try making a sig for you.

Edit:

I tried making some...



















Turned out kinda bad. Use them if you want to though!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Still can't find a decent one of a sub.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll try something today if I have time.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

edit - Never mind, I won't be getting one in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dang must have accidentally unsubbed from this thread. Thanks a lot for working on them for me!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I want a picture of Chuck punching Tito with Sophia Vergara's lovely rack in the background with JDS riding a magic dragon that is eating Dana White and deficating Francisco Santos Mir III. Should be easy peezy.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Just made my first Sig, is it too big?


----------

